# Possible New Outback Or A Passport?



## roleen (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, newly registered user here with a question... I've been doing some research, thinking about purchasing a 26RS. Other than this great website, why should I purchase the Outback 26RS over the Keystone Passport 240QS?

It's the same exact floorplan, and weighs about 870 pounds less (5315 vs. 4445). I'll be towing with a Yukon Denali XL, so I don't think either should be a problem, but all things being equal, I'd rather tow less weight.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts, I hope to join you soon!


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site. I was also looking for a light TT. I usually dry camp in the deep forests and do a lot of trout fishing. So I wanted something not to small but that would be comforable and looked good inside. The RV dealer only had one outback model (21RS) on the lot that he could show me, and besides, all the other makes and models. I fell







in love with it. If its the weight, I'm on your side









HAPPY RVing


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi roleen









Welcome to Outbackers !

Here are the obvious differences that I can see:
The Outback 26rs tank capacities are:
Fresh 50








Black 40








Gray 40








LPG 60









The 240QS tank capacities are:
Fresh 30








Black 30








Gray 30








LPG 40









The Outback outside cook area has a sink with hot/cold running water








The Passport does not









Guess it just depends on what kind of camping you do. If you plan to do alot of dry camping, I would go with the Outback for sure...

Good luck with your decision,
Keep us posted!
Dawn


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Also noticed that the Outback has a king size bed in the slide out instead of a queen. Just like Ohtouting said, it depends on what is most important, the weight or the higher capacity of the OB. I tried to look at the interior of the other camper, but they didn't have pictures on the web. Personally I like the white cabinets, mirrors and opened look of the OB. I think either one would be great, but again, depends on what you want to do with the camper. If you will be heading out for longer periods, you will welcome the additional capacity of the water, wastewater and propane.

OTOH- do discuss towing capacity of your tow unit. If you are pushing the capacity and don't feel like updating your TV anytime soon, it might be smarter to get the lighter unit. I doubt that it will make much difference in gas mileage but will make a big difference in the handling of the TV.

Good luck in your choice. Since they are both made by Keystone, I don't think you will find much difference in the units in terms of quality. I've looked at some of the other products and have always been impressed with the details of the units. Of course, the OB and the Passport are poorer cousins of such units as the Everest, but compared to other units in the price range, IMHO the Outback is just built better and they don't try to be a house, they are just great campers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just found a site with interior photos of the Passport. I prefer the interior of the Outback much more, especially with the white cabinets and the wood floors. IMO the Passport just looks too dark inside for my taste click here

I didn't see anything that resembled a King Size bed though


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

What they said!!!!

Welcome to the site and good luck with your decision.

Did you post over at the "Passporter" site.........no they don't have that.....

I have never looked at a Passport but I am sure it is a good unit. I think you will like the Outback, and if that is what you decide on, I am sure you will still be welcome here. I am on my second Outback and have been very happy with both of them.

Gary


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Plus were here to help you.

Jeff


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

What everyone said PLUS, the outside cook center is a slide out. It slides under the dinette seat taking up valuable storage space. And the pics (Dawn's clicky) with the faux wood look like every other TT I've seen. I think the white of the Outback cabinets (though still a faux white wood) really open it up. And if you dry camp, the tank size will be a biggie (or a littlie as it were).

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Good Luck with your descision,
Tami


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

well I am not very familiar with those models but if you plan on any dry camping the fresh and black water quantities are a bust. 30 gallons doesn't cut it for us and we rarely dry camp. my .02

Eric


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Sure glade you found pictures. Every once in a while I need to be reminded why we bought a Sidney. Sure glade we did. If cost/weight is a major factor the Passport should serve you well as long as you can live with very small holding tanks and 800# less goodies than you get with the Outback. Oh and by the way (just my opinion) this web site is the #1 reason to buy an Outback.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the Passport







Not fond of the interior colors, but I like the Full tub, the counter space (work area) next to the sink, & the slide out outside cook center.







Very Nice









Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Just noticed one other thing in the pics. The kitchen window is not a jalousie window so you can't just open it a crack or the arm will be in the way. We crack our kitchen window all the time for many reasons, especially when cooking.


----------



## roleen (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the great responses! I had not paid much attention to tank capacities, since it's unlikely we'll do much dry camping, but certainly something to consider.

But having water at the outside cook center is a definite plus. We have a popup now with the outside stove, and use it all the time. Very few models offer the outside stove, instead they may offer the BBQ. I'd rather have the stove, that's one of the main reasons for consider the Outback, is for the outside cook center.

At least looking at the the pictures, I do like the interior and white cabinets of the Outback, but I could go either way on it. I'll have to check on the kitchen window, I'd definitely like to be able to open it.

The cook center, the kitchen window, and *this web site * might be enough to push things in favor of the Outback. Plus I think I can get a great deal on a leftover 2006. Going to look at the Passport today, and the Outback on Monday, and then try to decide.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

roleen said:


> The cook center, the kitchen window, and *this web site *might be enough to push things in favor of the Outback.


 Then we have done our job.









All the best in your decision. And, you'll always be welcome no matter what model you buy.

Scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If it is a choice between weight and TANK capacities -- go with the tank capacities...

the Passport has some pretty small tanks ... toooo small for me


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We saw a Passport at the Denver RV show yesterday. Ehh. I'll post show pictures soon.

Also, there is only one Outback with a king bed, the 26 KBRS.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Ehh


Not impressed?









Mark


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

i just bought a 2005 23 rs. I did alot of research and found outback to be the best in quality for the price. I also found a 2006 26rs at timberview rv that they have listed on the website for 15995 plus a 500 dollar rebate. That should give u an idea on price. paul at timberview was great at explaining the outback even though i told him i was probably going to buy the 2005 at a different place.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery....

Outback wins HANDS DOWN!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

The big difference appears to be in storage space to me - something you can never have to much of in a TT.









1. The 26RS has 2 wardrobes in the bunkhouse plus the TV stand and drawers between the beds, the Passport 240QS doesn't appear to have any wardrobes, just the TV stand and storage area between the beds.

2. There is an overhead cabinet in the queen slide for the 26RS, but not in the 240QS.

3. The slide-out cook center in the 240QS will take away from storage space under the dinette seat, not a problem with the tip-out cook center in the 26RS.

4. The fresh, grey and black tanks are larger in the 26RS - a big advantage unless you'll always be camping with full hook-ups.

Look over the towing capacity numbers for your Yukon carefully. If the weight of the 26RS is safely within your Yukon's limits (BTW, look at the GVWR for the 26RS, NOT the dry weight), I would go for it over the 240QS just because of more storage and bigger tanks.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

When I was at the RV show this year I spoke with an Outback Sales Rep. from the Keystone factory about the Passport. He told me that the Passport replaces the Zepplin line of keystone trailers. I also liked the Passport for the weight. I could get a larger TT with Passport for the same weight. But I was curious how they managed to remove such a significant amount of weight from a simular trailer. I mean over 800 pounds! Where did they cut the weight? They are both Aluminum frames and fibergalss skin.

The Rep. from outback said he totaled the differnces between the Passport and Outback and came up with slightly over 50. He said the walls are thinner on the Passport and that the floor in the Outback had some framing supporting it, but the Passport did not have. I also noticed the Passport does not have a Carrier A/C.

I did not press him for all the differences because I had mentally decided to go with the Outback, but you may be able to contact someone from Keystone to give you more difffernces. I still wonder where all the weight went?

Mark


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

After much searching and deliberation last summer, we decided to go with the Outback 26RS. We visited many different dealerships looking for a model with quad bunks, and we very impressed with the quality of the Outback. And Like Camping Fan said, you just can't beat it for storage. It also has a linen closet in the bathroom...being able to keep the bathroom stuff in the bathroom is a great idea in my book.

Cheryl


----------

